# AI During PCT? The Age Old Question...



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jan 13, 2017)

Should one run an AI during PCT or no?

I've kept myself up for weeks researching this question to seemingly no avail as no one can come to a common ground with a definitive answer.

I trust you guys so would like to hear your current opinions on the matter.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jan 14, 2017)

Bumpy McBumper


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 14, 2017)

Yes, BUT I recommend stane for this. Pretty hard to crash with it.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 15, 2017)

I like using 12.5 stane every three days or so during pct


----------

